# Clé usb / lightning : question sur les fichiers



## Rollmops (25 Mai 2016)

Hello 

Je viens d'acquérir une clé USB Lightning Ishowfast pour mon Ipad Air 2 et j'ai installé l'application qui la fait fonctionner.

Cette clé permet théoriquement de déplacer des fichiers de l'Ipad vers elle-même ou d'elle-même vers l'Ipad de manière à la connecter par la suite sur un autre device USB (Pc pu Mac) pour y copier ces fichiers.

Dans l'application se trouvent une icône Ishowfast (la clé) et une icône Ipad.

Mon problème est que si je clique sur l'icône Ipad il ne se passe rien...
Il devrait pourtant  y avoir tous mes fichiers contenus ds l'Ipad, non ?

Il y a d'autres clés du même genre sur le marché : I-Usbkey, Lexar, Leef, Icobra, Flashdrive...
Elles doivent toutes fonctionner selon le même principe.
Peut-être avez-vous une de ces clés...

Dans ce cas merci de me dire si effectivement il doit y avoir dans ce dossier "Ipad" les fichiers de l'Ipad ou non.


----------



## lineakd (25 Mai 2016)

Rollmops a dit:


> Il devrait pourtant y avoir tous mes fichiers contenus ds l'Ipad, non ?


@Rollmops, non, seulement ceux qui sont dans le dossier de l'app ishowfast.
Je ne suis pas un utilisateur de ce périphérique mais il est possible d'ajouter certains fichiers en appuyant sur le + en haut à droite. Ainsi qu'à partir d'autres apps en ouvrant le fichier puis d'appuyer sur "ouvrir dans..." et de sélectionner "copier dans ishowfast. Possible que le fichier aille directement dans la clé comme pour ma ibridge.



Rollmops a dit:


> Il y a d'autres clés du même genre sur le marché : I-Usbkey, Lexar, Leef, Icobra, Flashdrive...
> Elles doivent toutes fonctionner selon le même principe.
> Peut-être avez-vous une de ces clés...


Peut-être mais c'est souvent l'app et ces màj qui font toute la différence entre ces périphériques ou le design comme pour la ibridge.


----------



## Rollmops (25 Mai 2016)

Ok. Merci 

Autre question: j'ai copié dans cette clé un fichier qui se trouve dans Dropbox.
Je l'ai copié dans l'icône "Ipad" de la clé.

Maintenant *où puis-je rerouver ce fichier dans mon Ipad ?
*


----------



## lineakd (25 Mai 2016)

@Rollmops, je n'utilise pas ce périphérique... Ce fichier doit se trouver dans le ton dropbox et dans ta clé. Appui sur l'icône de ta clé, sélectionne ton fichier puis je suppose que le copier/coller existe sur cette app. 

Un ajout:
J'ai trouvé ce manuel de l'app sur macway, si besoin.


----------

